# Phoibos wave master after six months



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

Good morning,

I have now constantly worn this watch for over six months and I can honestly say that this watch has made me re- evaluate my ongoing watch collection. For the price of around £180 , you get a really well made watch with the Seiko NH 38A movement , sapphire crystal with ar coating , ceramic 120 click bezel that is really nice to operate and a nicely polished case and a great engineered bracelet.

This watch in my opinion ,really does offer everything that a higher value watch offers except perhaps the famous name. Yes it is made in China but I have really been surprised at the quality of build and if you watch YouTube etc , Phoibos are getting a great reputation for their watches.

Accuracy at present is - 5 seconds per day and has been for several months. Perhaps the only down side is that it weighs around 195 grams but once on the wrist is comfortable.

I hope this has been of interest to anyone thinking of purchasing a Phoibos watch in the future.

Thanks for reading.

Dave


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I agree they really are very good for the money . Mine says hi


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Not related to this but relevant. I've a cheap chinese yema, and it's currently running at -2 sec 24hr. It's only 2 months old, but when compared to my eta movement in my certina it runs at about +12.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Fabulous looking watches these. I have been tempted by one or two or them. Where did you guys buy them from?


----------



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

Good evening ,

I bought mine on eBay but the wavemaster seems to be quite rare at present .

Phoibos does have a European website where you can order the watch and I believe the cost is around £185.

If you do get one of these , I don't think you will regret the purchase but you may have to have a jeweller re- size the bracelet as the screws can be difficult to remove.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I bought mine from a friend but I did find a good site in the UK with reasonable prices

https://www.doubleowatches.co.uk

Hope this helps


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Dave955i said:


> Good evening ,
> 
> I bought mine on eBay but the wavemaster seems to be quite rare at present .
> 
> ...





jsud2002 said:


> I bought mine from a friend but I did find a good site in the UK with reasonable prices
> 
> https://www.doubleowatches.co.uk
> 
> Hope this helps


 Thanks guys. Yeah I didn't see many on eBay but have found a couple of sites since earlier post. I will check out your links. Thank you.

Regards

Mr F



MrF-UK82 said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah I didn't see many on eBay but have found a couple of sites since earlier post. I will check out your links. Thank you.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mr F


 I really want the green face/bezel version but out of stock 

FYI just see these here on Amazon. Not the same model though: https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?marketplaceID=A1F83G8C2ARO7P&me=ANLHLBL0OSED1&merchant=ANLHLBL0OSED1


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

1000m dice watches for £160, that is amazing value

Noj

Dive*

Nice looking 300m dive watch on sale at £109. Sapphire crystal too. Excellent value.

https://www.doubleowatches.co.uk/product/dive-watches/phoibos-px002c-300m-divers-watch/

Noj


----------

